# Laptop fürs programmieren



## rastoka (10. Juli 2018)

*Laptop fürs programmieren*

Hallo Leute, 

kurz zu meiner Person. Ich habe 2007 eine Lehre in der EDV abgeschlossen und bin sofort in den Bau gewechselt. Jetzt nach 11 Jahren möchte ich wieder in den EDV Bereich wechseln. Und zwar Datenbanken programmieren. Seit meiner Lehre hatte ich kein Kontakt mehr mit der EDV mehr. 



Jetzt suche Ich nach einem Laptop der fürs programmieren ausreicht oder geeignet ist. Habe einiges gelesen, z.B. LENOVO T460. Ich wollte einen i3 mit 8gb RAM mit einem zusätzlichen Slot um auf 16gb aufzurüsten und einer SSD Festplatte. Display eventuell als Full HD. 
Könnt ihr mir Tipps wegen einem geeigneten Laptop geben?


MfG 
Danke


----------



## airXgamer (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop fürs programmieren*

Es wäre gut ein Budet zu kennen 

Entweder man geht auf gebrauchte Businessgeräte (unter 500 Euro), da stehen dann Modellreihen wie das T440, T450, Latitude E7440, Precision M4800 usw. an oder man nimmt ein neues Gerät, Klasse T480, Latitude E7480, da ist man aber bei weit über 1000 Euro.
Das T460 ist zu alt zum neu kaufen und zu neu um bei den Resellern schon in den Regalen zu stehen.

In der Klasse wird meist ein i5 mit 8GB RAM verbaut. Bei den neuen Geräten der 8.Gen Intel CPUs haben diese nun auch 4 echte Kerne.


----------



## Jooschka (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop fürs programmieren*

Beim Notebook wohl das wichtigste: wie groß?
Also, da dies hier so ne Larifari-Anfrage ist, nach dem Motto "Ich suche n Notebook, hab da was gehört, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen" Ohne auch nur irgendwelche Rahmenbedingungen zu nennen, außer dass damit programmiert werden soll...
Empfehle ich den ersten Threat aus diesem Unterforum ...


phila_delphia schrieb:


> Liebe Mitglieder des Forum!
> 
> Ich bin selbst oft im Notebookteil des Forum unterwegs. Immer wieder sehe ich dabei Anfragen, die ungefähr lauten: Ich suche ein Notebook für XXX Euro... Genau wie viele andere (die sich sicher noch besser auskennen als ich) beantworte ich diese Fragen gerne. Dennoch dachte ich, es wäre nicht schlecht ein paar grundsätzliche Hinweise zu geben. Wenn Ihr meint, dass ich etwas vergessen habe oder besser machen kann, dann vermerkt es unten und ich übernehme es - nach Prüfung - in den Startpost.
> 
> ...


Einfach die Fragen unter "0" beantworten, und dir kann geholfen werden... die Daten der Modelle sind dort nicht mehr aktuell, lohnt sich trotdem auch 1 -Ende zu lesen


----------



## rastoka (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop fürs programmieren*

OK.


Budget: €700-800
Anwendungsbereich: Programmieren, Office und Internet
Bildschirmgröße: >15"
Bildschirmauflösung:Full HD
Glare/Matt: eher Matt
Akkulaufzeit: egal
Gewicht: egal
Besondere Anforderungen: nein

Es muss kein Neugerät sein. Ein gut erhaltenes würde auch gehen. Ich bin offen.


----------



## fotoman (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop fürs programmieren*



rastoka schrieb:


> Jetzt suche Ich nach einem Laptop der fürs programmieren ausreicht oder geeignet ist. Habe einiges gelesen, z.B. LENOVO T460. Ich wollte einen i3 mit 8gb RAM mit einem zusätzlichen Slot um auf 16gb aufzurüsten und einer SSD Festplatte. Display eventuell als Full HD.


Was reicht schon aus? Teile meiner Bilddatenbank wurden auf einem Atom-Netbook entwickelt (seitdem ist sie performant), das hat damals auch gereicht. Aktuell würde ich mir nichts mehr unter einem i5-8250U oder schneller kaufen. 

Gebraucht zur Not noch ein Gerät mit i5-7300HQ oder besser. Wobei ich dort in Sachen Lautstärke schon sehr genau die Tests lesen würde, so richtig attraktiv finde ich die meisten Geräte im Vergleich zu aktuelen mit i5-8250U (oder besser) nicht, wenn es nicht um ganz spezielle Ausstattngsmerkmale geht (z.B. Display für die Bildbearbeitung).

Auch beim Rest hängt es dann von den Projekten/Datenbanken ab, die Du nutzen möchtest. Datenbankentwicklung hört sich jetzt nicht nur nach ein paar einfachen Selects auf der Northwind Datenbank von MS an. Damit können die DBs schonmal recht groß werden, es macht durchaus Sinn, sich auch in die Adminstration des DB-Servers einzuarbeiten, und dann u.U. sogar in unterschiedliche DBs. Dafür würde ich jede DB in einer eigenen VM laufen lassen, was halt etwas Ram und Plattenplatz zusätzlich kostet. Von daher wären für mich 8 GB Ram und 256 GB SSD das absolute Minimum.

Und schon kann man sich auf Geizhals die wenigen in Frage kommenden Geräte aussuchen, wenn >15" bedeutet, dass es ein 17" Gerät sein soll, bleibt kaum etwas übrig:
Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 17", Display-Auflösung ab 1920x1080, Display-Typ: IPS/LCD matt (non-glare), CPU-Hersteller: Intel, CPU-Familie Intel: Core i5, CPU-Serie Intel: Core ix-8xxx, RAM: ab 8GB, SSD-Kapazität: ab 240GB Preisvergleich Geizhals 

Ob und wie das Ram erweiterbar ist, kann man aus den Angaben dort ableiten, oder von den (hoffentlich) auf Notebokcheck verfügbaren Tests. Dort gibt es dann auch Angaben zur Lautstärke und der Tastatur.


----------



## rastoka (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop fürs programmieren*

Ich meinte mit <15", ab 15".

Habe auf Geizhals und Notebookcheck gelesen. Ich glaube es wird ein Lenovo E480 mit dem i5, 8gb RAM und 256gb SSD Festplatte.


----------



## amdahl (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop fürs programmieren*

Mit den Vergleichsoperatoren musst du ab sofort besser aufpassen wenn du dich wieder mit Programmierung beschäftigst *SCNR
Das E480 ist übrigens ein 14" Notebook. E580 wäre 15"


----------



## rastoka (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop fürs programmieren*

Der E480 ist um 1" kleiner aber hat bei Notebookcheck besser als der E580 abgeschnitten. Deshalb gehe ich den Kompromiss mit dem Display ein.


----------



## amdahl (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop fürs programmieren*

In irgendwelchen Punkten die dich speziell interessieren? Ich hoffe du meinst nicht den einen Prozentpunkt Unterschied in der Gesamtbewertung.


----------

